# I've got a biter...



## islandgirl01 (Jul 25, 2012)

So it's been 1 month since Albus came home and I think he and I are finally adjusting! He's eating and drinking well, loves his wheel and toys and is finally starting to relax a little around me. I still can't get my hands very close to him without balling up, but he sleeps and roams around on my lap on a blanket. But recently (within the past week or so), whenever I move him, he'll start ferociously licking my hand and then goes to town on my hands with his sharp vampire teeth! I blow on his nose until he lets go, but sometimes it takes a little while... :roll: Anyway, it's making it difficult to bathe him, and even foot baths are things to dread! (I usually give him a foot bath once a week, because his feet get kinda stinky after constantly running on his wheel!) Now I've noticed that his nails are getting quite long, and I've tried to trim his nails after a bath, before, and when he's relaxed on my bed. Long story short- He still has long nails. :lol: So.... Any tips on getting him to a) Stop biting b) Start co-operating in the bath and c) Let me trim his nails? Thanks zillions for any type of help!!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he's annointing with your hand scent. Poggles does this too and it always leads to biting because he wants to chew up the good smell and wipe it all over himself. I try to wash with the same hand soap every time before I play with him, and this has helped a lot. I also keep my hand ready to pull away when he does it, or I keep it moving so that he can't quite bite it. Sometimes I keep it just out of reach so that he can lick it, but not bite it.

See if you can trim the nails during the bath. Poggles freaks out during the beginning of the bath, but towards the end he mellows out. He thinks that I'm helping to keep him from drowning so he holds still as I lift one foot at a time to trim nails. He's used to this now, so he is very cooperative. In the beginning I could only do a little bit at a time.


----------



## islandgirl01 (Jul 25, 2012)

@MurE- Thanks a ton! I'll definitely try that the next time I Albus a bath! I'm also thinking that it might just be the scent of soap I'm using? My mum is all for the nice scented soaps, and her latest is lavender, so he might just like that smell! Thanks again!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

It seems like any new smell is worthy of annointing. So just try to keep the smells consistent. Otherwise, let him lick and annoint, but just be wary of him trying to bite after the licking. I usually just let him lick (but not bite) so that he will get used to the new smell.


----------

